# The effect of music on cubing-WCA Regulations?



## jcuber (Aug 13, 2009)

I know from several older threads that many cubers do somewhat if not MUCH better when listening to music.

In article 2:



WCA said:


> 2i) While competing, competitors must not use sound equipment, other electronic equipment (like walkmans, dictaphones or additional lighting).



I do not understand why things such as ipods shouldn't be permittable while doing solves. I know we are allowed to block out sound (bose headphones and the like) but why not music?


----------



## Faz (Aug 13, 2009)

It could be telling you algorithms!!!


----------



## jcuber (Aug 13, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> It could be telling you algorithms!!!



I could also just print my algs on my shirt upside down. I am pretty sure that is _technically_ allowed.


----------



## Si1v3rx51ay3r (Aug 13, 2009)

tehe. i average about 35-37 seconds and i got 19.64 PB while listening to techno. i think techno is the best for cubing


----------



## V-te (Aug 13, 2009)

I set my PB on pork and beans! =)


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 13, 2009)

Si1v3rx51ay3r said:


> tehe. i average about 35-37 seconds and i got 19.64 PB while listening to techno. i think techno is the best for cubing



Techno is amazing, what style/genre do you listen to?

Im an electro/hardcore person, but i do like trance.
My favorite DJ is either Brisk, or Vagabond.
However, I also like Darren Styles, and I do like Benny Benassi, and he seems to be quite popular lately.

I remember a thread a while ago about music.
People are afraid that in BLD, someone could be telling you cycles or pieces.
And as previously noted, algs as well.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 13, 2009)

Perhaps a ban on audio equiptment for BLD? Algs aren't that big of a deal because unless you happened to for example, come across the PLL being recited at the time it was being recited, it wouldn't help that much.


----------



## Tortin (Aug 13, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> It could be telling you algorithms!!!



I really don't think that would help much, though. I mean, compare how long it takes for you to execute an algorithm from memory, and then one you've done a couple times with the alg written on a piece of paper.

And plus, if you have someone repeating R U R' U R U2 R' over and over again, I'm pretty sure that is a lot more distracting than if you didn't.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 13, 2009)

Exactly. Do you think the WCA might give this some consideration if we made an e-petition here?
EDIT: I mean for next year's revisions.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 13, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Exactly. Do you think the WCA might give this some consideration if we made an e-petition here?
> EDIT: I mean for next year's revisions.



Go for it.
I remember the vote for adding 6x6 and 7x7 as official events.

While youre at it, perhaps petition for transparent cubes too? (;


----------



## jcuber (Aug 13, 2009)

OK guys, this is the start of the speedsolving.com petition to make the WCA allow audio equiptment (aka mp3 players) to be used during *speedsolves*.
Post below* to join!
Here is the list of those currently involved:
(will update when possible)
Jcuber
Si1v3rx51ay3r 
cubedude456
Paul Wagner


*clearly stating you wish to be involved


----------



## Si1v3rx51ay3r (Aug 13, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Si1v3rx51ay3r said:
> 
> 
> > tehe. i average about 35-37 seconds and i got 19.64 PB while listening to techno. i think techno is the best for cubing
> ...



Truthfully idk much about techno and even music in general. i just search.

i set my PB to Ravers Fantasy


----------



## Si1v3rx51ay3r (Aug 13, 2009)

oh and, i wanna join.


----------



## royzabeast (Aug 13, 2009)

jcuber said:


> OK guys, this is the start of the speedsolving.com petition to make the WCA allow audio equiptment (aka mp3 players) to be used during *speedsolves*.
> Post below* to join!
> Here is the list of those currently involved:
> (will update when possible)
> ...



By being involved, you mean vote?


----------



## jcuber (Aug 13, 2009)

royzabeast said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > OK guys, this is the start of the speedsolving.com petition to make the WCA allow audio equiptment (aka mp3 players) to be used during *speedsolves*.
> ...



No, it's a petition which means if you wish for this kind of thing to be passed, you post. It's kinda like a yeses-only vote


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 13, 2009)

They have had problems in the past with competitors unable to hear judge's instructions. There have been many discussions about this and many ideas have been shot down. In the end, it was decided that the regulations should stay as they are.


----------



## Si1v3rx51ay3r (Aug 13, 2009)

jcuber said:


> royzabeast said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



i vote yes


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 13, 2009)

EDIT: Vault312 has a extremely valid point. Leave the rules as they are.


----------



## Si1v3rx51ay3r (Aug 13, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> They have had problems in the past with competitors unable to hear judges instructions. There have been many discussion about this and many ideas have been shot down. In the end, it was decided that the regulations should stay as they are.



thats a great counterarguement. then perhaps putting on headphones should be part of inspection.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 13, 2009)

Si1v3rx51ay3r said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > They have had problems in the past with competitors unable to hear judges instructions. There have been many discussion about this and many ideas have been shot down. In the end, it was decided that the regulations should stay as they are.
> ...



Even then you would be unable to hear "8 seconds.. 12 seconds.. start" etc.


----------



## Si1v3rx51ay3r (Aug 13, 2009)

maybe the judge can start the music for you at three seconds.

although they might hit the wrong button.


----------



## Ton (Aug 13, 2009)

jcuber said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > It could be telling you algorithms!!!
> ...



Well just try me out as WCA delegate .... lets see what happens


----------



## hr.mohr (Aug 13, 2009)

Ton said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



Hehe 

A5b) While inspecting or solving the puzzle, the competitor must not have any assistance from anyone or any object (other than the surface). Penalty: disqualification of the solve.


----------



## Kian (Aug 13, 2009)

hr.mohr said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



I was gonna quote the same thing! From now on I will assume anytime you're "pretty sure" of anything, jcuber, I'll assume you mean "wrong".


----------



## jcuber (Aug 13, 2009)

hr.mohr said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



So I could get a sharpie and write my algs on the table? 

EDIT:

How come there have been no problems with noise-reduction earphones and such? Do those not make it just as hard to hear the judge?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 13, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Si1v3rx51ay3r said:
> 
> 
> > tehe. i average about 35-37 seconds and i got 19.64 PB while listening to techno. i think techno is the best for cubing
> ...



You don't get it, do you?


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm against this as well. Allowing music to be played will encourage people to practice with music as well, and this will increase the number of people that don't hear their name called at competitions.


----------



## Pedro (Aug 13, 2009)

jcuber said:


> hr.mohr said:
> 
> 
> > Ton said:
> ...



I think people use noise-reduction earphones on bld solves, in which you don't need to listen to the judge


----------



## jcuber (Aug 13, 2009)

Pedro said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > hr.mohr said:
> ...



No, I have definitely seen them used for speedsolves.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Aug 13, 2009)

Music is not a good idea. Tyson Mao once said, "Why don't you bring your couch or refrigerator to a competition? It adds too many complications that could easily be avoided." Or something along those lines.

Maybe you should practice without music, or find some other way that does not go against the regulations, to help you go faster. Like drugs, but I do not recommend it.


----------



## Edmund (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah, music is all around a bad idea. Because you could miss your name and the judge saying 8, and stop. And we recently have had problems with stolen cubes we definitely don't want problems with stolen MP3s.


----------



## Ewks (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm against music in competitions aswell. Because listening to music can make you perform better when solving. It's like using somekinds of drugs that make you better. When listening to music you can't completely take credit for being that fast, because music usually makes one more relaxed, more focused etc. all those things that make your solve faster.


----------



## Novriil (Aug 13, 2009)

why not.. i think it will distract me but if anybody wants then I'm not going to nag for it.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Aug 13, 2009)

jcuber said:


> but why not music?


Read that regulation again: there's no music ban.

Walkman + FM transmitter = convenient yet effective means to cheat!


----------



## jcuber (Aug 13, 2009)

msemtd said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > but why not music?
> ...



It's only a ban on audio that could possibly help you, not ipods and such? So no radios, just mp3's?


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 13, 2009)

How about we leave the rules as they are and get over the fact we can't listen to music.

There are much more important things to spend our time fighting for. Screw changing the rules, it is just adding complications to an already complex sport.

Drop it and fight for something more important.

Maybe be able to solve while NOT listening to music, for example.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 13, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> How about we leave the rules as they are and get over the fact we can't listen to music.
> 
> There are much more important things to spend our time fighting for. Screw changing the rules, it is just adding complications to an already complex sport.
> 
> ...



I do, but even after weeks of no-music practice I still get significantly better times while listening to music.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Aug 13, 2009)

jcuber said:


> It's only a ban on audio that could possibly help you, not ipods and such? So no radios, just mp3's?


:fp
Too hard to police - get over it and learn to solve without music!


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 13, 2009)

jcuber said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > How about we leave the rules as they are and get over the fact we can't listen to music.
> ...



Practice more.

Thats like saying "I think corked bats should be allowed in baseball because no matter how much I try with a non-corked one, I can't hit it as far"

It is against the rules in order to make it FAIR. Leave it that way.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 13, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > MonkeyDude1313 said:
> ...




It isn't fair because some people are fast without music, and some are slow without it.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 13, 2009)

jcuber said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



Hahaha.

"It's not fair that Erik averages 9-10 seconds and I average 21, he is so much better then me it's not fair!"

Sounds like a stupid reason to complain.

It would be like allowing steroids into sports "just to level the playing field, because some people aren't born to be football players"


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 13, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > MonkeyDude1313 said:
> ...



+9,000


----------



## jcuber (Aug 13, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > MonkeyDude1313 said:
> ...



Based on your comments, I have a feeling you aren't faster with music. Therein lies the problem. Those who are better with it will probably push for it, where those music has no effect on will want it to stay the way it is so that they have less competition.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 13, 2009)

jcuber said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



Haha, blaming my cube speeds for my opinions. Very funny, interesting tactic, but it fails.

Music isn't allowed, why? Because you don't need music to cube, and it prevents people from cheating.

This is a CUBING competition, not a Cubing while listening to music comp.

If you need music to be good, you aren't using your own skills, but relying on the adrenaline rush from fast music to make you better.
Which is in itself is fail.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 13, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > MonkeyDude1313 said:
> ...



I wasn't blaming your speeds, just your relative speeds when you are and aren't using music. I will continue this "debate" no further.


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 13, 2009)

"I wasn't blaming your speeds, just your relative speeds when you are and aren't using music. *I will continue this "debate" no further*."

Sounds like what congressman say when they know they are beaten, but won't admit it...


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Aug 13, 2009)

PEOPLE NEED TO USE THEIR HEADS!
I can imagine music in my head if I want too. 
Or maybe that's just me.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 13, 2009)

Feanaro said:


> "I wasn't blaming your speeds, just your relative speeds when you are and aren't using music. *I will continue this "debate" no further*."
> 
> Sounds like what congressman say when they know they are beaten, but won't admit it...



True. I just don't want to get into a huge fight over something that is quite trivial compared to how far the argument would go...


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Aug 13, 2009)

I would not like to hear the "tink" and "click" sounds coming from someone else's earphones while I am concentrating on a solve or BLD solve. I could get distracted trying to guess what song the person is listening to. I would not want to hear an involuntary grunt or tapping to the rhythm of the music.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 13, 2009)

Why don't they make it listen to music at your own risk. Because I can put my music on after I'm done inspecting or because I don't take more than 5 seconds to inspect anyway. So in conclusion, "Listen to music at your own risk during *speedsolves, fewest moves challenge or feet.*


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 13, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Why don't they make it listen to music at your own risk. Because I can put my music on after I'm done inspecting or because I don't take more than 5 seconds to inspect anyway. So in conclusion, "Listen to music at your own risk during *speedsolves, fewest moves challenge or feet.*



Not that simple, it is best to just say no music at all, then no cheating etc.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 13, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't they make it listen to music at your own risk. Because I can put my music on after I'm done inspecting or because I don't take more than 5 seconds to inspect anyway. So in conclusion, "Listen to music at your own risk during *speedsolves, fewest moves challenge or feet.*
> ...



I agree with Paul here, if you can't hear the judge or something you get your penaly. You shouldn't have the music loud enough to the point where it disturbs others/makes it so you can't hear your judge anyway, so it shouldn't be a MAJOR problem.


----------



## mark3 (Aug 13, 2009)

jcuber said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Wagner said:
> ...




Why should we want to change the rules so you can get an average 2 seconds better than without music? You could be like everyone else who gets great times in comps and learn to do it without the aid of music. Here is an easy 3 step program.

1. Turn off the music
2.Cube
3. Don't turn the music back on.

Simple as that.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 13, 2009)

jcuber said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Wagner said:
> ...



Even if it isn' major a problem is still a problem.

What you are saying is along the lines of "Take steroids and play in the major leagues if you want, you run the risk of wrecking your body, but in the process get better by somthing other then skill"


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 13, 2009)

Those are completely different situations. 

Steroids physically make you stronger.

Music can have an affect on your rhythm of turning I suppose.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 13, 2009)

mark3 said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > MonkeyDude1313 said:
> ...



I am not concerned with 2 seconds, it makes a drastic difference in my times, particularly 7x7.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 13, 2009)

mark3 said:


> I don't think you should have anything to aid your solve, and since you said music helps you, that makes it wrong in my book.



So we all have to use bad, unlubed and un-broken in storeboughts like at the first WC?


----------



## jtjogobonito (Aug 13, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Why don't they make it listen to music at your own risk. Because I can put my music on after I'm done inspecting or because I don't take more than 5 seconds to inspect anyway. So in conclusion, "Listen to music at your own risk during *speedsolves, fewest moves challenge or feet.*



You obviously don't realize that almost every time someone messes up during inspection, whether it be going over fifteen seconds resulting in a +2/DNF or not starting the timer (If a person is listening to a faster song they may not realize they are moving faster than normal), delays the competition, for at least 30 seconds per mess-up. Also, if a judge is not sure about a certain they will ask the delegate that is present at the competition. If this delegate is busy handling another mess-up, then that adds even more delay to the competition. As you know, competitions have little to no time to spare, especially in the Northeast.

In conclusion, why risk it?

P.S. You only take about 5 seconds for inspection because you use it very basically. Once you learn some more advanced techniques, you will realize that you can use almost all of your inspection time planning out your first steps.


----------



## mark3 (Aug 13, 2009)

jcuber said:


> mark3 said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



Maybe give my simple 3 step program a try for a couple of months (or years) and you will never know the difference.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't time myself listening to music because when I go to a comp, I don't want my times to drop all of the sudden because I'm not listening to music.


----------



## phases (Aug 13, 2009)

I have no opinion on the matter, but since this thread is so awesome, I must post on it!

And I choose to say:



jcuber said:


> So we all have to use bad, unlubed and un-broken in storeboughts like at the first WC?




That's a very good point.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 13, 2009)

mark3 said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > mark3 said:
> ...



Jcuber is just complaining because he dosen't have the skill to solve fast without music.

There is no reason to change a rule that is supposed to be there.


----------



## mark3 (Aug 13, 2009)

jcuber said:


> mark3 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think you should have anything to aid your solve, and since you said music helps you, that makes it wrong in my book.
> ...



Should have said external aid, which is why the post was deleted. Seriously, just turn off the music. No one cares if you and your army of few want to listen to music. Competitions are fun for me because of the interaction with other competitors, judges, observers. etc...

You can't be as interactive if you are always plugged in to your music.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 13, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> mark3 said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...


:fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp


----------



## cubedude456 (Aug 13, 2009)

*I am with you*

count me in i love lisiting to music while i cube


----------



## Kian (Aug 13, 2009)

jtjogobonito said:


> Music is not a good idea. Tyson Mao once said, "Why don't you bring your couch or refrigerator to a competition? It adds too many complications that could easily be avoided." Or something along those lines.
> 
> Maybe you should practice without music, or find some other way that does not go against the regulations, to help you go faster. Like drugs, but I do not recommend it.



+1. Exactly.


----------



## mark3 (Aug 13, 2009)

Kian said:


> jtjogobonito said:
> 
> 
> > Music is not a good idea. Tyson Mao once said, "Why don't you bring your couch or refrigerator to a competition? It adds too many complications that could easily be avoided." Or something along those lines.
> ...



More like +1000

This is such a win thread. 

Also, please note that I solve better with 5mm tiles, so I would like to change the rules.

Furthermore, I believe a 20 second inspection would be more beneficial to my solves, so lets get on changing that too.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 13, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Jcuber is just complaining because he dosen't have the skill to solve fast without music.


:fp

If I didn't have the skill to solve quickly without music, how can I get consistently faster times than you both with and without it?

Just saying!


----------



## phases (Aug 13, 2009)

mark3 said:


> Furthermore, I believe a 20 second inspection would be more beneficial to my solves, so lets get on changing that too.



Oh snap, he brings it with another rockin' point. 

I love this thread.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 13, 2009)

mark3 said:


> More like +1000
> 
> This is such a win thread.
> 
> ...





I hate when people take a serious idea and make a mockery out of it. Music is a small factor that helps people get slightly faster times. But, maybe it shouldn't be legal maybe it should. Just give your input not a witty remark.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 13, 2009)

I get faster times in the nude. ELIMINATE RULE 2h. Who agrees?


----------



## jtjogobonito (Aug 13, 2009)

jcuber said:


> mark3 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think you should have anything to aid your solve, and since you said music helps you, that makes it wrong in my book.
> ...



Do track runners have to run in boots or without shoes? Do professional swimmers have to swim in normal clothes? Do baseball players swing with twigs?

Saying that you cannot use a cube that you have prepared is the exact same as saying that other speed sports are not allowed to use things that they buy/make/mod(legally) to help them perform better. You may argue that music makes you perform better, but music is not a key component in the sport. 

Let's play a little game. I'll list a few words below and you choose which does not belong.

Running Shoes, Baseball Bat, Cube, Music

For the record, new cubes were used because Rubik's would not sponsor the event if they were from a different brand.


----------



## phases (Aug 13, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> I get faster times in the nude. ELIMINATE RULE 2h. Who agrees?



My name's Phases, and I lol'd!



jtjogobonito said:


> ...........
> Let's play a little game. I'll list a few words below and you choose which does not belong.
> 
> Shoes, Bat, Cube, Music...




Music!


----------



## mark3 (Aug 13, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> mark3 said:
> 
> 
> > More like +1000
> ...



It's called pointing out the stupidity of an idea. Why were my points not just as valid as his?


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 13, 2009)

I didn't say that they were stupid. It's just you know (and you can pull it off as sarcasm all you want) that those things are not even remotely possible. So why even mention them?

I agree with Ethan!


----------



## mark3 (Aug 13, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> I didn't say that they were stupid. It's just you know (and you can pull it off as sarcasm all you want) that those things are not even remotely possible. So why even mention them?
> 
> I agree with Ethan!



Becasue it is no bigger of a rule change than lifting a music ban. It just shows that you shouldn't change the rules so someone can go faster. The rules are fine the way they are. Leave it to delegates to decide what needs to change and what doesn't.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 13, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> I get faster times in the nude. ELIMINATE RULE 2h. Who agrees?



I don't care, but don't expect me to be your judge.


----------



## Pedro (Aug 13, 2009)

how would the judges/delegate be sure you're not listening to an algorithm or something else?
check your ipod/mp3/whatever at every solve?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 13, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > I get faster times in the nude. ELIMINATE RULE 2h. Who agrees?
> ...



1e2) All competitors should be available for judging, if needed by organisation team. Penalty: disqualification of the competitor for the competition.

You don't seem to have much of a choice


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 13, 2009)

It would be awesome if they let you, but even when i ran Varsity cross country in high school, we couldn't listen to music or have anything like that. It just seems like its a bit of a lost cause. It'd be too hard to differentiate acceptable versus not allowed audio material.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 13, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...





Not neccesarily because it says "should be available" and the results would be disqualification. But what if you're available and don't want to do it. No rule against that.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Aug 13, 2009)

This is the way I think of it. The advanced mp3 players today can easily receive live audio. Imagine jailbreaking an iPod Touch and transmitting live sound to it from a transmitter. It may sound crazy to you, but it could easily happen. Don't mess with this rule, and stop bickering.
/thread


----------



## shelley (Aug 13, 2009)

Allowing music players only makes things more complicated. Keep things simple, the rule is fine as it is.


----------



## brunson (Aug 14, 2009)

mark3 said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > mark3 said:
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reductio_ad_absurdum

Quidquid latine dictum sit, altum sonatur.
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, arial, helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 14, 2009)

brunson said:


> mark3 said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Wagner said:
> ...



You can try to sound profound with me, but it shall never work! =p

But seriously, it goes beyond the fact that listening to music is an inconvenience to the person who's judging you. If you practice with your music at the competition, you're much less likely than you already are to not hear your name called. The sound of your headphones will likely leak and distract those around you. It gives an unfair advantage to those who have these devices, not only in a cubing focus/mental state sort of way, but it also gives you an easy way to deal with nerves in a situation where just about every cuber is nervous for their solves. Not only does it detract from the competition atmosphere, it detracts from the social atmosphere. Even if you are listening to music and risking your hearing ability for things such as the 8s/stop announcements by the judge, you are also affecting the competition environment around you.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Aug 14, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Not neccesarily because it says "should be available" and the results would be disqualification. But what if you're available and don't want to do it. No rule against that.



I'd love to see you say that to Bob.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 14, 2009)

I think the whole argument is pretty dumb. Listening to music is against the WCA regulations. Practicing so you can only get good times with music is like practicing so you can only get good times when you start the stackmat with your forearms.

Basically: if you want good times in competition, practice in a competition-like setting. If you don't make that extra small step, you don't really have the right to complain when you can't do as well in competition. It's more efficient for everyone if you change yourself than if you try to change the entire organization anyway.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 14, 2009)

i think the most important thing in this whole debate is that for organisers it's hard enough trying to get people to get in the right place at the right time, let alone if half of them are listening to music. some do between solves and to be honest that's a little irritating and not to mention a tad anti-social in my opinion. i loathe this "constantly having earphones in" culture that we appear to exist in. bloody ipods, it promotes monosyllabic communication in between songs and doesn't make you look cool.

i personally find it hard to cube with music on because i find it hard to concentrate and it just distracts me when i hear a cool bit that i like...


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 15, 2009)

They might now let you do it because you could cube to the rhythm. Kind of like metronome cubing.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Aug 16, 2009)

I prefer many things with music. I am a very social person, but when trying to concentrate, why would you need to talk to anybody? I understand that would interfere with the "8 seconds.... 12 seconds" thing, but why not have the competitor look at the judge, he/she nods her head, and they start inspection. If it's a DNS, just have them tap their shoulder or something, and then they'll stop and be counted as a DNS. I think music should be allowed, as long as it's quiet. What exactly is quiet? When the judge, and the judge(s) around can't hear the music. Why interrupt other judges to ask if the music's loud? Do it between solves.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 16, 2009)

jtjogobonito said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > Not neccesarily because it says "should be available" and the results would be disqualification. But what if you're available and don't want to do it. No rule against that.
> ...


Oh, but I did : D.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello Gaetan?


----------



## Brad (Aug 16, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > MonkeyDude1313 said:
> ...




Wow dude really? You're trying to compare a corked bat (cheating) in baseball, to listening to music while solving? Music isn't a steroid or a drug or anything like that. Its a proven way to relax yourself. Some people can relax without music, some cant. Plenty of people get nervous and panic when trying to speed solve so music helps. I personally don't care whether or not it should be allowed in competitions, but i don't see what the issue is with it... Or what went through your head to compare it to a corked bat in baseball. There are valid arguments for and against music during solves so stop trying make your own view point sound better.


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 16, 2009)

There was a discussion similar to this one once in the Yahoo! forums about how the time it takes you to drop the cube affects your times here: http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/speedsolvingrubikscube/message/15116

I feel that the argument Tyson made then applies nicely now. The winner of a competition isn't the "person who can solve fastest." The winner of a competition is the one who can "start the timer, solve their cube, and stop the timer the fastest." 

You can argue the same way with people who want to play music in competition. The winner of a competition won't just be "the person who can solve fastest", the winner will be "the person who can solve fastest under the competition regulations and environment."


----------



## Zaxef (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd sign that petition.. I always listen to music while cubing, and the sound of like 50+ people talking all at once (and dumbass little kids playing with stuff in the Children's museum., my god was that ever annoying, there was this piano thing that played the whole building like an instrument EXTREMELY loudly while we were solving... sigh) is extremely distracting.


----------



## brunson (Aug 17, 2009)

But, the fact of the matter is everyone at that competition dealt with the same annoyances. The argumentum ad extremum here would be that those who practice in silence at home would demand soundproof booths to solve in during a competition.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 17, 2009)

brunson said:


> But, the fact of the matter is everyone at that competition dealt with the same annoyances. The argumentum ad extremum here would be that those who practice in silence at home would demand *soundproof booths to solve in during a competition*.



...that's not a bad idea...


----------



## brunson (Aug 17, 2009)

Yet still unreasonable...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 17, 2009)

brunson said:


> Yet still unreasonable...



Oh yea, totally unreasonable, but it would be nice, if the WCA had an unlimited budget.


----------



## krazedkat (Aug 18, 2009)

I dunno. My PB (which is 9.50 seconds) was set in the bath tub (don't ask)... I don't listen to music...


----------



## coolmission (Aug 18, 2009)

I have kind of lost track of what this argument is about; listening to music during solves in general or listening to music during solves using earplugs.

Correct me if I am wrong, but I remember seeing a video of a competition where there was actually loud music coming from speakers. 

IMO, you should not go ahead and change the rules simply because some people think it might be of advantage to them. If I would tell you that I get nervous when people are watching me cube, would you add a rule that allows competitors to ask for a private cubing booth?

It's a still a public competition...


----------



## fundash (Aug 18, 2009)

I join the petition!


----------



## mazei (Aug 18, 2009)

Seriously, this argument has totally steered off course. We were talking about the use of earphones and headphones with MP3 players such as Ipods and such. IMO, those should not be allowed for obvious reasons.

Listening to music while solving is perfectly fine. At Singapore Open 2009 they had music playing in the hall. Thus people were listening to music while solving. It was still an official competition wasn't it.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Aug 18, 2009)

fundash said:


> I join the petition!



This is not a petition: any petition should be made on the WCA forums. As far as this brief search can tell, there is no discussion of the subject other than the use of ear defenders (or equivalent) to block out sound.

Personally I find this thread tedious: the competition rules are there for a reason -- get over it or take it to the right authority (WCA). Whining about it here is pathetic. I implore a moderator to close the thread FOREVER!!!


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 18, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Personally I find this thread tedious: the competition rules are there for a reason -- get over it or take it to the right authority (WCA). Whining about it here is pathetic. I implore a moderator to close the thread FOREVER!!!



+1


----------



## Slash (Aug 18, 2009)

Ewks said:


> I'm against music in competitions aswell. Because listening to music can make you perform better when solving. It's like using somekinds of drugs that make you better. When listening to music you can't completely take credit for being that fast, because music usually makes one more relaxed, more focused etc. all those things that make your solve faster.



I agree with you, absolutely. But here are some disturbing noises sometimes in the competitions, and it can be very-very bad for you(for example, loud clapping at Czech Open 09, during my 4x4 BLD attempt.) But you can't avoid them every time. So I think, music would be good during the solves, but it doesn't worth it if we have lots of problems with it(not hearing judges, stolen mp3s, and so on...)


----------



## piemaster (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm sure the "sexy move" song would be against regulations.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Aug 18, 2009)

maybe you could try signing while your solving the cube... is that allowed?


----------



## mazei (Aug 18, 2009)

Erik whistled a song on one of his solves.


----------

